# Wine Tasting and need a dessert



## skylightsky (May 26, 2006)

Hi,

A new friend of mine has been invited to a red wine tasting and was asked to bring a dessert. As chocolate doesn't always pair very well with chocolate, what suggestions might you have?

I suggested something lwith a poppyseed cake base with blackberries. Told her to pick a general fruit found often in red wine and use that fruit in the dessert. I suggested creme brulee but thought against it as I enjoy individual portions of creme brulee rather than slicing a larger piece for a crowd.

The wine tasting, I think, is a blind tasting.. so probably won't be able to find out what "notes" are in the wine.

Please help by suggesting a dessert. Many Thanks


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

A bit confused, are you looking for a dessert that goes with red wine? what do you mean chocolate doesn't go with chocolate? or is that a type-o.

If you can be a bit more specific that would help, and if Port is in the game it's a perfect opportunity to show complete contrasts.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

CC thats the reason I did not posts not sure what shes asking maybe she will clarify.

Rgds Rook.


----------



## skylightsky (May 26, 2006)

Yes, typeo.

Friend has been invited to a wine tasting. I think it is a BLIND wine tasting where only red will be tasted.

Chocolate is NOT recommended as a dessert at this tasting. (I believe the host doesn't wish to have the tastes compete... Reason I know is she was going to prepare truffles with edible gold flecks... then encouraged to do otherwise.)

I suggested preparing a dessert containing a fruit, such as blackberries, that has a strong chance of being in the wine. (I believe this is a blind tasting.)
Otherwise, I suggested she find out the name of the last wine to be tested, find out the ingredients, and create a dish which uses one of the notes.

As she is a cake person, I suggested a dessert with a poppyseed cake base and perhaps use some blackberries as accent. After all, this is the same type dessert they use at FINALE in Boston. It works for them.

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/1...yseed_cake.jpg

Yep, Typo... Thanks ... look forward to your post...

She says with a grin, "Oh come on... like you haven't typed faster than your ole' noggin' works."

Best Wishes


----------



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

Peaches and red wine is a thing of beauty. So maybe a peach cake with a simple vanilla sauce or a peach tartlet with vanilla pastry cream?....Just a thought.


----------



## baaronm (May 30, 2006)

I would do a Berry Trifle with Chambord syrup on the sponge and a mascarpone cream......Raspberry, strawberry & whatever fab fresh berry coulis you have at hand, fresh berries of the same varieties as the coulis.
Make 6 or so layers in a trifle compote, let sit overnight and what you will have is the biggest sleeper of the party.....I promise.


----------



## metrochefgreg (Feb 23, 2011)

Believe it or not, I tried White Peppercorn Infused Vanilla Ice Cream with some heartier reds like Zinfandel or a good Meritage....all I did was soften some REALLY good vanilla ice cream like Ben and Jerrys, or Haggen Das, and mixed it some crushed white peppercorns. Not enough to overwhelm, just enough to give a little spice....experiment with this. You might also want to think about a reduction sauce of some of the wine you are serving with some sugar to drizzle over the ice cream.......just a thought


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Since most of the tastings I have attended are standup.and not sit down other then a few cocktail tables. I would do something small that can be carried around(like a Mouthful only) Creative Petit Fours, or Mini Pate Choux Puffs filled with assorted nice fillings. Mini Tarts can also be creative and nice. Mini Bouche's etc.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. Here you go.

The base is either Pepperidge Farm _Chessmen_ or _Bordeaux_ cookies.

 

On top of that you pipe a glob of 50/50 mix of mascarpone and _"store brand"_ strawberry cream cheese.

Finish that off with a slice of _Trader Joe's_ dried white peaches, reconstituted in white port, I'm talking the inexpensive kind not the vintage type.

*** _I then top this off with a shard of the finest/cheapest dark chocolate that I can get cheap. But as per your dessert request, you can leave this off with absolutely no problemmo._


----------



## appetitesbg (Mar 15, 2011)

i was watching the food network and some lady (forgot her name) made roasted fig. split them in half, lightly butter a baking sheet or use foil and roast for about 10 minutes. you could add a maple syrup but of course its at your discretion.hope this is helpful


----------

